# pay rates



## suevance73 (Jan 17, 2012)

could anyone possibly tell me what to expect as a pay rate for a painter and decorator in the christchurch area.
the info we can find says its roughly 25 dollars/hr dependant on experience.
is this realistic or like all averages its way off the mark depending on area etc
many thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

suevance73 said:


> could anyone possibly tell me what to expect as a pay rate for a painter and decorator in the christchurch area.
> the info we can find says its roughly 25 dollars/hr dependant on experience.
> is this realistic or like all averages its way off the mark depending on area etc
> many thanks


Your best idea will probably come from one of the job websites - look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------

